# Suggestions on finishing exterior Mahogany



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

This is for all of you pros out there that have been in business for awhile. We are currently doing a large project that has an unusual set-up. There are 3 stories- top and bottom stories are paint grade exterior windows. The entire main floor windows and doors are stained mahogany. 

We got the job- and have removed all sashes/doors- burned off existing failed coating with torches, sanded everything to look like new mahogany. She originally wanted everything painted, but would like to keep the beautiful mahogany now.

HOWEVER, she has several friends who have had their windows painted with McKloskey Marine Spar varnish, and they failed within 6 months. I've used Marine Spar Varnish for years, but not on so many sashes/doors. 

What are you experienced guys using and having good results with? MAny of the new factory finished mahogany windows come coated with clear acrylic urethanes, but I love the rchness of marine spar. I would love your input here- all suggestions are appreciated...

Thanks,
Bob
Bay Area Painting Contractor


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I have tried a bunch of spar finishes on my boat tiller and they all fail when exposed to the UV rays for 6-8 months. I have also tried Penefin (sp) and it has also failed within a year. If someone tips you off to a good product please let me know, price is not an issue.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

McKlosky isn't up to par for this sort of thing. It can be hard to find a good spar varnish with adequate UV protection. Sikkens makes a spar varnish that may be worth looking into. They also make a door and window finish now that has excellent UV protection and stays very flexible so it won't crack or peel. It stays a little too soft for my taste though. You'd have to see it in action to decide.


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

check out Bristol Finish, which is a catalyzed acrylic urethane marketed for yachts.


www.Bristolfinish.com


so far, my real world experience with it has shown it to be way better than regular oil marine varnishes, better than ICA and Melesi exterior grade 2k poly,totally beats helmsman and other spars,
Haven't try sikkens yet, but bristol provides a much richer look.
also haven't tried D-Dur , which I've heard is good.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

...it doesn't suck


----------

